# The best shotgun for waterfowl



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

In your opinion what is the best shotgun on the market today for waterfowl hunting? :O•-:


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Still the 870. Always will be IMHO.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Anything that fits the shooter well and goes BANG three times, every time.

Me, Benelli M1 Supper 90 12 ga 3 inch.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I think the answer is unique to the individual. Like Tex said, feel/fit should be first priority, then reliability, then features. It would be easy to say the SBE2, Vinci, SX3, Maxus, and Extrema2 are top of the line shotguns, but one may work better for one guy than it does for another. 

With that in mind, I guess you could look at popularity. The 870 will always be up there at the top of the list for pumps because its so inexpensive and a solid gun. The Extrema2 and SBE2 have become very popular as far as autos go, with the Vinci and SX3 right behind them.

So what's your opinion Fowlmouth?


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

> fits the shooter well


+1

This article has some good information for gun fit.
http://www.shotgunworld.com/bbs/viewtopic.php?t=2113

A less expensive shotgun that fits you will obviously provide more enjoyment when hunting than a spendy one that doesn't.

KSL Classifieds can be a good source for finding a good deal. Just be sure to do the paperwork.
A good idea is to have your local LE dept check serial number in NCIC.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Anything that fits the shooter well and goes BANG three times, every time.
> ...........................


+1


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Chaser said:


> So what's your opinion Fowlmouth?


Well honestly I'm more partial to the auto loaders, I have been shooting a Browning Gold for a few years and thinking of getting a SX3 or Maxus this year. I just picked up a Mossberg Bantam 20 ga. for my daughter as it was the only gun that fit her properly, so yes I agree with the other post about the gun fitting the shooter. I don't think that "most expensive" always means better quality.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Well this subject seems to come up each year and IMHO I still go with the old 870 synthetic  , I have a couple other shotguns but when I waterfowl or go in an area I think might bang it around it's always old dependable. My 870 has been droped, dragged in the mud, rained on, snow etc. and always fires like a champ.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

ExtremaII hands down. I know several people and have read many articles where they have sold the SBEII and bought the ExtremaII. I have never had a malfunction or failure with mine and it has not been cleaned in 2 1/2 years.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I don't think that "most expensive" always means better quality.


That's true! Look at how many high dollar autos have taken a dump after a few times into the marsh, and how many "cheap" 870s have never had a malfunction no matter how dirty they have gotten.

I have never shouldered a Browning Gold. I have a BPS and love it though. I was looking around at those SX3s last year also. What a sweet gun! I think when I'm ready to get an auto, I'll get one. I wasn't too impressed with the blue/wood version though. It seemed to fit differently than the synthetic models did. I loved the look of the blued one, but again, if it doesn't fit, what's the point? And at a hair over a G, its not too expensive of a gun either.

Bax bought a SBE2 last year, and I must say, that is also a sweet shooting gun. Very light, swings easy, and hardly any recoil. I'd say they are worth the extra money, but if you're on a budget there are good options besides the SBE2.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Chaser said:
> 
> 
> > So what's your opinion Fowlmouth?
> ...


I think you know how I feel about my SX3. You are welcome to try it out anytime (before the season  ).


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

i have hear great things about benelli's new gun Vinci. virtually no muzzle climb and smooth as can be...

ill have to try it!
btw, love my SBEII


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> ExtremaII hands down. I know several people and have read many articles where they have sold the SBEII and bought the ExtremaII. I have never had a malfunction or failure with mine and it has not been cleaned in 2 1/2 years.


My old Xtrema 2 snapped on me 3 times in the year I owned it, and yeah I cleaned it often, the Xtrema went on KSL: I went back to my SBE, should have never left her!

Darin, I shot a Vinci and loved that gun, it handles very well, feels and points well, and has little recoil. If its was 3 1/2" gun, there would be one in my vault right now! I may still switch over, but I'm gonna ride My SBE until she breaks, 9,000+ rounds expended and counting.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I am a benelli man myself, I have a M2 that shoots like a dream, if I were to buy another pump it would be a nova.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

i shoot a mossbreg 835 for 17 year and never had any promblem with it. i also own a p-350 i was to buy a a other gun it will be 835 mossbreg all round great gun.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I have had a winchester ranger,Browning 2000 (belgian made),and now own a Remington 870 express. I loved all of them and killed lots of critters with all of them. I have to say though for duck hunting if I had to choose between one of those I would take the Remington hands down. Year before last I had the opportunity to hunt with a Bennelli Montefeltro and I am fairly certain that will be the next weapon I add to my arsenal. I would not take it into a marsh environment but it weighs alot less than my 870 and is very quick in target aquisition and swings very smoothly. The perfect gun for chasing chukars and huns.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

benelli's feel like light little pop guns to me..plus I've known a couple people who had a hard time with them jammin with light dove loads and chukar loads..I have a beretta silver mallard, I've had it jam a couple times mainly because I went 10 years without ever breaking it apart and cleaning it...the beretta is a heavier more durable waterfowl gun in my opinion,, I call it the ak47 of shotguns. I went out to the great salt lake last year and didn't clean my gun after and when I opened up the case 2 weeks later the acton was rusted shut! I basically kicked it open and that thing went bang bang bang!!! amazing durable gun with very little maintainence required! I think benelli's are great but you have to take care of them and baby them a bit more.. I'll prob upgrade to an extrema 2 or wahtever new beretta comes out


----------



## benelli man (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll be one vote for the maxus. Made the mistake of holding one up in cabelas last year. I held up the vinci also but I liked the way the browning was ballanced better.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> My old Xtrema 2 snapped on me 3 times in the year I owned it, and yeah I cleaned it often, the Xtrema went on KSL: I went back to my SBE, should have never left her!


When you say snapped, what exactly are you talking about?


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

I have to chime in for the O/U crowd. Been toting a ruger red label for the last 16 years. In the field and marsh, and on the trap/skeet field I have put over 40,000 rounds through it. Only trouble I have had is a fail to fire issue the top barrel two years ago. Took it apart (completely) and cleaning it thoroughly (it needed it, residue in the hammer area) I feel like it's an extention of my own arm. Don't take it out on really bad weather days; got an 870 (which I love,too) for that business. I trust this gun above any other. 

With an O/U you never have to worry about 'jams'. They are the most dependable gun bar none. Trade off is you don't get a third shot. Granted. I don't shoot 3 times very often when hunting with a pump or auto anyway. But I can shoot 2 and reload and shoot 2 more faster than you can reload a pump or an auto...But does it really matter? 

Find a good gun that fits you and that you like to carry in the field.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > My old Xtrema 2 snapped on me 3 times in the year I owned it, and yeah I cleaned it often, the Xtrema went on KSL: I went back to my SBE, should have never left her!
> ...


I mean I pulled the trigger and it didn't fire! I got the dreaded click! on geese twice and a crane once. Wasn't the ammo, firing pin barely hit the primer (made a small mark), those shells fired just fine out of my SBE (i tested the whole box later on) 3 1/2" Kent FastSteel loads.

I was mad enough to fling it in the river, barley restrained myself!

I had a kick-off model, it never fit me very well, couldn't ever find the sweet spot with the shim kit either. I could shoot it okay, but I am a far better shooter with my SBE, I don't miss that gun at all.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I posted a similar topic a while ago, here are the results of a poll I posted:

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=17157&hilit=quest+for+the+ultimate+duck+gun

So here is my two cents now that I can weigh in after shooting a few guns....

Bottom line is that you will want to shoot something that you personally like (looks, feel, balance, LOP, and so on).

I bought a SBE2 for a few reasons. 1) it had the respect of waterfowl hunters the world over 2) it was super easy to dismantle for cleaning 3) it was light 4) recoil is a dream on that gun.

Chaser bought a Super Nova before I ended up with my SBE2, and I was shooting a browning pump. We were both shooting 3inch loads, and I almost cringed shooting those loads because it kicked hard, and I could really feel the recoil throughout my body and in my neck. But when I shot Chaser's SN, I could tell that the recoil system his shotgun had greatly improved the comfort of shooting magnum loads.

Benelli's website says (regarding the SBE2 and recoil)"The Super Black Eagle II also incorporates some basic improvements, like the system, reducing recoil up to 48% without adding any moving parts or weight. Compared to competing brands, the Benelli weighs 13 to 15% less. On average, that's more than a pound less! The system reduces muzzle climb by 15% for fast follow-up shots, which allows shooters to get back on target up to 69% faster than the competition. The Super Black Eagle II is the quickest shooting and most reliable shotgun ever."

I have owned several shotguns, and no other has been as light on recoil as my Benelli. So that was my big reason for buying one.

I honestly wasnt looking to get an auto loader, I've always thought they were kind of a cop-out, but it just worked out that way. And now I dont regret it.

If you cant afford a SBE2, I would 100% suggest the Super Nova.

PS: the only reason I did not end up with the Vinci is because I wanted the option of shooting 3 1/2 inch shells, and it only allowed for 3 in. shells.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I've never seen the romance with 3 1/2 inch shells. WAY more expensive, harder recoil, and for what? a few more BB's? A little more range? More range = more cripples. Period. You should be able to kill everything out there with a standard 3 inch load. Just let them get a little closer.

Needing 3 1/2 inch shells to me is like needing a 70 yard sight pin on your bow. Unnecessary fluff.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Mossberg bolt action, clip fed. One in the chamber, two in the clip. You can wallow in the mud and it will still fire. You generally only get one shot at incoming birds, but it will make you a better shot.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I've never seen the romance with 3 1/2 inch shells. WAY more expensive, harder recoil, and for what? a few more BB's? A little more range? More range = more cripples. Period. You should be able to kill everything out there with a standard 3 inch load. Just let them get a little closer.
> 
> Needing 3 1/2 inch shells to me is like needing a 70 yard sight pin on your bow. Unnecessary fluff.


+1


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I've never seen the romance with 3 1/2 inch shells. WAY more expensive, harder recoil, and for what? a few more BB's? A little more range? More range = more cripples. Period. You should be able to kill everything out there with a standard 3 inch load. Just let them get a little closer.
> 
> Needing 3 1/2 inch shells to me is like needing a 70 yard sight pin on your bow. Unnecessary fluff.


I agree with you there Tex.

But I'm a terrible shot! And any extra BBs help me out! :lol:

I honestly dont shoot the 3.5's, but I wanted the option should I ever need it


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> wahtever new beretta comes out


That would be the A-400, the reviews I've read have been mixed, sounds like they need to work a kink or two out of them, some people had cycling issues. I handled one in the store, as far as I know they only have the wood stock models out now (systhetic and duck models to come). Its lite, points well, and I like the feel of it better than the Etrema 2, but...................... I had concerns about the thickness of the forearm wood and the new style kickoff system's durablity in the duck marsh. Plus the slling swivel on the mag cap has a chessy attachment system.

I am not willing to drop $1500 on that model just yet!!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I am not willing to drop $1500 on that model just yet!!!!


At least wait until you've picked up all your taxidermy... :mrgreen:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > I am not willing to drop $1500 on that model just yet!!!!
> 
> 
> At least wait until you've picked up all your taxidermy... :mrgreen:


I'm waiting on the call!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Needing 3 1/2 inch shells to me is like needing a 70 yard sight pin on your bow. Unnecessary fluff.


I need that pin to remind me to get closer.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I've never seen the romance with 3 1/2 inch shells. WAY more expensive, harder recoil, and for what? a few more BB's? A little more range? More range = more cripples. Period. You should be able to kill everything out there with a standard 3 inch load. Just let them get a little closer.
> 
> Needing 3 1/2 inch shells to me is like needing a 70 yard sight pin on your bow. Unnecessary fluff.


Mine Winchester x2. Hey I shoot 3 1/2 at geese and swans.The kick is no different then a 2 3/4 shells.I also dont get more cripples. O yea I also have a 70 yard fine on my bow. :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > I am not willing to drop $1500 on that model just yet!!!!
> 
> 
> At least wait until you've picked up all your taxidermy... :mrgreen:


That will never happen.He keeps bring you more every year.LOL


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I've never seen the romance with 3 1/2 inch shells. WAY more expensive, harder recoil, and for what? a few more BB's? A little more range? More range = more cripples. Period. You should be able to kill everything out there with a standard 3 inch load. Just let them get a little closer.
> 
> Needing 3 1/2 inch shells to me is like needing a 70 yard sight pin on your bow. Unnecessary fluff.


Amen...


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > > I am not willing to drop $1500 on that model just yet!!!!
> ...


Yeah I do but I always pick up mine ASAP when they are done, if they are going to set around, they can do it at my house where I can look at them. :mrgreen:


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Hey I shoot 3 1/2 at geese and swans.The kick is no different then a 2 3/4 shells.


False


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Joel Draxler said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Hey I shoot 3 1/2 at geese and swans.The kick is no different then a 2 3/4 shells.
> ...


how is that false ? To me there no different. maybe for you there is.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Sounds like Dustin is in denial. He probably needs to join Skybusters Anonymous. :mrgreen:

"Hi my name is Duck Hunter Dustin, and I'm a skybuster. I shoot 3 1/2 inch shells at birds that are WAY out of range." 



> O yea I also have a 70 yard pin on my bow.


Why? You can't hit deer at 20 yards let alone 70! :roll: :twisted: :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Sounds like Dustin is in denial. He probably needs to join Skybusters Anonymous. :mrgreen:
> 
> "Hi my name is Duck Hunter Dustin, and I'm a skybuster. I shoot 3 1/2 inch shells at birds that are WAY out of range."
> 
> ...


I dont use my 3 1/2 at ducks only on geese and swans. I don't shoot my birds in less I can see there eyes.so that means they are 25 yards or closer. I did not spend 5000 grand on a boat and another 700 bucks on decoys 200 bucks on a dog and waders to sky bust.If I was going to sky bust I would just walk down center dike at farmington bay and wear Levis and hunt with all of the other dum ass down there. Now about my 70 yard pin that is just for fun. I will never use it on game. Im not that good yet. I shoot long range and when I get my 20 yard shot this year it will be a cake shot.ok maybe not. :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Joel Draxler said:
> 
> 
> > dkhntrdstn said:
> ...


Dustin, I am not calling you a sky buster or anything else. When I hunted with you we shot every bird at less than 30 yds, feet down. BUT physics is physics, recoil is recoil and it is very well proven and documented by several notable sources that 3.5" shells kick more than 2 3/4". The gas action guns definitely help control that recoil but to say a 3.5" kicks the same as a 2 3/4" is absolutely false.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Joel Draxler said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Joel Draxler":1b390zkj]
> ...


Dustin, I am not calling you a sky buster or anything else. When I hunted with you we shot every bird at less than 30 yds, feet down. BUT physics is physics, recoil is recoil and it is very well proven and documented by several notable sources that 3.5" shells kick more than 2 3/4". The gas action guns definitely help control that recoil but to say a 3.5" kicks the same as a 2 3/4" is absolutely false.[/quote:1b390zkj]

You don't feel the kick when your shooting at birds.Got yea there. That why I say they dont kick any harder then a 2 3/4 shell. :mrgreen:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

well when I go shoot trap with 3.5" 7 1/2s I can definitely tell the difference O|*


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> well when I go shoot trap with 3.5" 7 1/2s I can definitely tell the difference O|*


wimp :lol: J/k what the hell are you doing shooting 3 1/2 at trap?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I think he was kidding. I don't want faster shells.... I want a Carlson's mid range choke tube. I saw Chaser do some work with his and it was pretty **** cool. Talked to Joel who has tested all sorts of rounds through all sorts of guns and chokes and he seemed to think Carlson's would be a lot better than the Patternmaster I was thinking about getting. I plan on spending some time at Farmington this year which will include some hunts on the dike mid day with my daughter so having a little better pattern at a tad further distance will be nice.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> I think he was kidding.


Yea I know he was just joking. I feel like being a smart ass today. :mrgreen:


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> I think he was kidding. I don't want faster shells.... I want a Carlson's mid range choke tube. I saw Chaser do some work with his and it was pretty **** cool. Talked to Joel who has tested all sorts of rounds through all sorts of guns and chokes and he seemed to think Carlson's would be a lot better than the Patternmaster I was thinking about getting. I plan on spending some time at Farmington this year which will include some hunts on the dike mid day with my daughter so having a little better pattern at a tad further distance will be nice.


Rat,

Carlson chokes are very good. I think the Carlson mid range is a mod choke and it is very tight. Take some time and put it on paper with your favorite load. I get 98% at 40 yards with that choke out of my benelli for some of my steel loads. Too tight for me over decoys. If you're getting close shots, you'll want to swap out for less choke, but that should be a great choke for your jump shooting adventures.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Dustin, I am not calling you a sky buster or anything else.


I AM! he's a big fat skybuster!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > Dustin, I am not calling you a sky buster or anything else.
> 
> 
> I AM! he's a big fat skybuster!!! :mrgreen:


Dam right Im Tex I will take a pic of me this year hunting the dike and sky busting. O wait I will also add a limt of ducks in the pic to. :mrgreen:


----------

